
Sun Microsystems and SBTVD Forum to Develop Open-Source Java Solution for Brazil's Digital TV System - davidw
http://biz.yahoo.com/bw/080304/20080304005617.html?.v=1
======
davidw
Sorry if the format is kind of ugly, but these Sun guys keep hinting that Java
was really open sourced because of this deal with Brazil, which is
interesting.

